# one question about AI



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

Is the beach at AI only for vehicles only or can you walk on the beach. If its vehicles only i might have to borrow a buddies 4x4. Also if you going to stay there all night the website says you need a permit, but what if you arrive there around 11pm, can you still get a permit. I know i have alot of questions . Last one question, The website says that i need a rope a plank of wood and a shovel if you do have a offroad vehicle or you will be fined, do they check for these materials. Also Do i need the 70$ annual permit when going on the beach for one night, or is there a one night fee. Hopefully all my question can be answered


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Yes you can use the walkover located at the south parking lot.

Office, I believe is open from 8am until 7pm, but not really sure. Permit is needed anytime you are outh there, wether you stay all night or not, but don't let them catch you asleep on the beach between sundown and sunup, as during this period you must be actively fishing. If they catch you, depending on the person, you will get anything from a stern lecture about the ruleas and safety aspect up to and including the revocation of your permit. No one day permits, all ore nothing.

Me personally wouldn't be on the beach without the required stuff, and, yes have seen them chick in the past, but usually only during high use periods, holiday weekends and such. Now, if they don't check, you don't have, you get stuck, they find you stuck without, well you got your citation, just not the kind you may want.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Please listen to Shaggy. Do not go out on the sands w/o the required equioment.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Yup, and don't go out on the beach if you don't know what you're doing....Don't park below the high tide level and then not pay attention to the surf rolling in. The rangers are not allowed to tow you out, they can help dig and provide extra equipment, but you can't hook up to them. AI you're lucky, when you buy an annual pass, its good for the year, not just the calander year like Some other places are.....So, if you plan on fishing it, go ahead and get it....I'm gonna be the first to tell you that its a long walk down the ORV area carrying all your gear....


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

What Shaggy, Cyg and Jeff said pretty much sums it up. Don't forget your tire pressure stick and as for the wood, a good precaution is to bring wood for 2 or more wheels...oh what the heck, go for all 4. And don't forget the tow strap and flashlight.

Definitely stay above the high tide line.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Fishbreath said:


> What Shaggy, Cyg and Jeff said pretty much sums it up. Don't forget your tire pressure stick and as for the wood, a good precaution is to bring wood for 2 or more wheels...oh what the heck, go for all 4. And don't forget the tow strap and flashlight.
> 
> Definitely stay above the high tide line.


And if you are staying all night when its cold a pint of bourbon will keep ya toasted ... I mean toasty


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Amen brother!!!


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

*thnx guys*

Thnx guys for the insightfull information. 

1. So it is a good idea to go by 4x4 due to the long walk from the lot.

2. Always carry the 3 necessary equipment shovel, plank, and rope

2. Get a annual pass for $70

3. Dont fall asleep around sunrise

4. stop by harbor tackle for supplies.

Thank you for the information guys, i think i am ready to hit the surf


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

fresh bunker said:


> Thnx guys for the insightfull information.
> 
> 1. So it is a good idea to go by 4x4 due to the long walk from the lot.
> 
> ...


5. Don't forget the fishing poles!!!    
Sorry, had to do it!!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fresh bunker said:


> Thnx guys for the insightfull information.
> 
> 1. So it is a good idea to go by 4x4 due to the long walk from the lot.


Thats not the main reason ... its to get to the best spots on the water where you can read the water for good structure. Walking is good for ya!



fresh bunker said:


> 2. Always carry the 3 necessary equipment shovel, plank, and rope


Don't forget the tire pressure gauge, flashlight etc. 


fresh bunker said:


> 3. Dont fall asleep around sunrise


Don't fall asleep at night period

Don't forget the bait!


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

*Thnx again guys*

I was going to make a list again but to lazy this time. thank you for the reminder about the poles . just kidding. well thank you guys again, and hopefully i will make it this saturday night- sunday afternoon


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*CYGN - Hey no sleeping at nite..*



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by fresh bunker
> 3. Dont fall asleep around sunrise
> 
> ...


Man, that's the best time to wake and find out your reel is screaming 'HEY FOOL FISH ON!!!'


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

I was that fool this weekend. Won't happen again.


----------



## Outrigger (Nov 6, 2006)

The $70 annual ORV permit must be purchased at the ranger station. Check their website for hours of operation. You also can apply for it via mail but I'm not sure how long it would take. Permits for rental vehicles will not be issued, you must be the registered owner. They don't check for all the required ORV equipment when applying for the permit but you are expected to have it with you. The park rangers do from time to time make sure you are displaying your ORV permit on your front bumper. The weekly park admission pass is $10 but I would go ahead and buy the $20 annual pass because you can bypass the long backup at the park entrance during peak tourist season...Otherwise if you didn't have a 4WD you could always park at the South Parking Lot and hoof it because you'd be just a dunes-step away from the beach...Also there are air pumps at the beach access ramp.


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

*Dang*

i didnt know you had to own the 4x4 to get a permit i guess i will have to heave it to shore . or i can sell my car and get a 4x4 and go next week


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Guess I'll be seein' ya at one of the walkovers  

Best of luck .... and don't forget yer bait.

Harbor Tackle is open 6am - about 6 or 7.


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

is it that far of a hike to the shore from the lot


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

From the south lot it's at most 5 minutes to the water while hauling your stuff. Add a few minutes if you want to walk down southward into the ORV area a little ways, though I'm sure there's no holes down that way


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

*hehe*

I was getting ready for my first trip to AI this saturday. Kinda of sucks that i have to walk to the shore.

Its only tuesday and i cant believe a i am getting ready for it so early. LOL


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

testing to see if i can post pictures without another window opening


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

*Cool it works well here is the other one*

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/data/500/rods2.jpg


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Do you have a fishing cart? I used mine there and got to the water easily with minimal effort and in no time. Now, getting to where the holes are is another story. I saw no structure where I was and caught nothing. Anyone care to state approximately how far one would need to walk to get to some decent fishing? A mile? 1/2 a mile?


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

i would like to know that also


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fresh bunker said:


> i would like to know that also


Structure changes all the time at the ocean especially after big blows. Best thing to do is get there at low tide and read the water. If you do not know how to read the water then I suggest searching the forums. I am still learning how to read it.

Since I am footbound and have 4 metal sand spikes, cooler, 4 12' rods, water, dog, tackle box with 20 or so rigs I cannot walk very far. So I just look to see if I can see any structure within my walking range ... if not I just hope the big boys are slough slurpin!


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

thank you let me search the forums to know how to read the water


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

fresh bunker said:


> thank you let me search the forums to know how to read the water


http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31093&highlight=reading+water

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11097&highlight=reading+beach

Hope these help

Have Jeep will travel


----------

